# My Observation Hive Project



## blakester (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi, my name is Blake and I'm 15 years old. I am currently a life scout working on my eagle scout project. I have chosen to build an observation hive for my local library in an effort to educate the public on the importance of honeybees. I have received approval for the project and have designed the observation hive. There will be a video kiosk, and will be built to withstand public usage. Right now I am in the process of raising funds to build it.

I will keep you informed of my progress. You can see more details of my project at http://www.blakeoverton.com/eagle-project


----------



## citilivin (Mar 21, 2006)

Awesome project idea! Congratulations on all of your effort!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Only 18 days left. I sent mine. Have you?


----------

